# carte graphique ou carte vidéo



## rvsalou (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
Quelle différence y a t-il en une carte vidéo et une carte graphique?.Je vois dans "A propos de ce MAC" et dans "Matériel" une carte vidéo 
Modèle de jeu de Puces:          GeForce4 MX, 
Type : Moniteur
Bus: AGP
Logement: SLOT_1
VRAM Totale: 32MO
etc...
Un de me logiciel me donne un message d'alerte comme qui ma carte graphique n'est pas assez puissante!!
Si vous pouvez me renseigner! Ce serait sympa, et je vous donnerais plus d'info sur mon installation.
@+
rvsalou


----------



## Oizo (10 Octobre 2011)

Carte vidéo et carte graphique c'est ici la même chose. Ta carte graphique est donc une GeForce4 MX, et sa VRAM totale de 32 Mo, ce qui peut effectivement être trop faible pour certains logiciels.


----------



## rvsalou (11 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
Merci d'avoir répondu si vite. Alors maintenant je peux peut-être approfondir mon soucis.J'ai 2 power G4.Système MA OS X 10.4.11
1/ de,1.25GHz cache de niveau 3 1 Mo et 1Go DDR SDRAM et une carte vidéo ATY, RV250 de 64 Mo.Disque dur de 80Go 
2/de 2x 1GHz cache de niveau 3 1 Mo et 1Go DDR SDRAM et une carte vidéo GeForce4 MX de 32 Mo.Disque dur de 120Go
Est-il possible et facile d'inverser ces carte vidéo,  pour que l'appareil n° 2 soit plus efficace.
Merci


----------



## Oizo (11 Octobre 2011)

Oui c'est possible, mais 64 Mo c'est pas beaucoup plus. Tout dépend du logiciel que tu veux utiliser. Il risque de ne pas s'en satisfaire !


----------



## rvsalou (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
Je sais que ça fait un peu juste,mais sur la machine où est cette carte, mon logiciel fonctionnait "assez bien". Maintenant j'espère que ça va "l'faire". Ce logiciel est X-Plane (simulateur de vol), excellent logiciel pour ce faire plaisir, et même reconnu par les PRO.
Merci encore
RV


----------

